# What was the best thing you ate today?



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

I just had a bite off a chocolate éclair my dad brought for me and my mum brought me a chocolate sundae 

I'd probably eat less than half as I don't have that big of a sweet tooth but what's the one thing you ate today, yesterday, this week, this month or even this year that made you kinda happy


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Ha I rarely eat anything delicious for breakfast. Mostly a granola bar but today, I had like 6 almonds. So I'll go with that. Not only are almonds healthy for you but they give you a great amount of energy.


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Farideh said:


> Ha I rarely eat anything delicious for breakfast. Mostly a granola bar but today, I had like 6 almonds. So I'll go with that. Not only are almonds healthy for you but they give you a great amount of energy.


I can't remember the last time I had almonds 
I had a banana for breakfast, that's probably my first banana in months!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Cookies! Nom-nom-nom...


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> Cookies! Nom-nom-nom...


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, so far an egg salad sandwich


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Tamales... Well that's the only thing I ate today. Haha. But they were pretty good.


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

I had chicken nuggets with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Spinach & Feta cheese pizza. So yummy.


----------



## bornofbrosiris (Aug 4, 2014)

veggie sushi and miso soup! mmm


----------



## Joanna96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Homemade vegan burrito. Delicious


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Does caffeine count as food? If so, caffeine sprinkled with caffeine and a side serve of caffeine garnished by caffeine.

Although, judging by the calibre of my SAS posts this evening, I should probably lay off the caffeine. :blank


----------



## Psyflux (Jul 22, 2014)

Pompeii said:


> Does caffeine count as food? If so, caffeine sprinkled with caffeine and a side serve of caffeine garnished by caffeine.


That's one of my favourites! Although, sometimes I go for the decaf version 

I had wholemeal crackers with peanut butter for breakfast...had no idea they'd make such a great combo. Definitely going to be my go-to snack from now on!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Chocolate cake.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> Chocolate cake.


Same today!  and Jaffa Cakes. They were good too


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Monster123 said:


> Same today!  and Jaffa Cakes. They were good too


Yes, this is living the life! Chocolate cake all day! Deliciousssssssssss!!!


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Chicken bacon ranch wrap 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Havent had lunch yet but had some kefir, protein bar and bananas. Tasted pretty damn good.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

A yogurt parfait with a bit of granola, slivered almonds and diced green apple. That was surprisingly tasty.


----------



## Jay689 (Jul 8, 2014)

Bacon, Egg, and Cheese on a plain bagel from dunks. I wish I bought two lol.


----------



## nosas (Aug 22, 2014)

6 sandwiches, 3 wraps, tub of B&J toffee, banana, 3 cups of instant coffee (i like instant coffee better), 4 berliners

it was a quiet day, next week a yoyo-diet again


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Alien82 said:


> 6 sandwiches, 3 wraps, tub of B&J toffee, banana, 3 cups of instant coffee (i like instant coffee better), 4 berliners
> 
> it was a quiet day, next week a yoyo-diet again


Have you tried the see food diet?

You see food, then you eat it


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

spiritedaway said:


> I had chicken nuggets with mashed potatoes and gravy


Chicken nuggets are the life! :clap

Even though I've only had 5 in my life :|


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Salisbury steak hamburger helper


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Today? Probably the Caesar salad at a restaurant in town we were driving past. The best thing about road trips is discovering cool places to eat. My favourite meal all year has to be the BBQ pork ribs at this town on the west coast. I was sick as a dog and it still tasted amazing Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

my dad barbecued some carne asada. it was soooooo gooooood!! omg major droolage goin on here


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Went to the local diner for lunch. Went with a scrambler: Three eggs scrambled with chicken, chorizo sausage and green peppers, topped with cheddar cheese & side of hash browns.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

For breakfast, I had a bag of ketchup chips, 2 donuts, One banana cream filling donut, One Oreo donut, 3 25cent sour key candy things,

1 large coffee,

I need to go grocery shopping, Back on the cleaner diet today ^_^

No food in the fridge,

NO food in the fridge is like the, *WORST CASE SCENARIO* in life,

Although, if it was noon like it was now, I've could of gone and got a healthier meal at the food court for the same amount of money probably, But it was so early, Anything good in the morning is mostly crap,


----------



## NiamhB (Aug 10, 2014)

Oreo ice cream


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

wonton soup


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

some zucchini bread with nuts in it.


----------



## nosas (Aug 22, 2014)

BreakMyFall said:


> Have you tried the see food diet?
> 
> You see food, then you eat it


you all the time...see it, feel it, eat it, gain it, cry....repeat
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A Butterball turkey roast


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

GotAnxiety said:


> NO food in the fridge is like the, *WORST CASE SCENARIO* in life


I was ranting about this the other day!

I don't know why anyone would do this :afr


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Strawberry Cheesecake. Yummy.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cheese pizza. And then later in the night, custard with cinnamon. The deliciousness is soothing the shame.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Stuffed crust pizza with green olives and bacon


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

BreakMyFall said:


> I was ranting about this the other day!
> 
> I don't know why anyone would do this :afr


I brought 3 big bags of chips that day and spent 40 dollars!!

On junkfood!!!

Then the next day, I went grocery shopping!!

WTF, Man, I got a major case of gluttony,

Let alone, I could of brought healthy food, I got ripped off going to the convinence store,

That money could of been used better,


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess a meal from Arby's


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Butter (room temperature of course) mixed with strawberry jam spreaded on a slice of baguette.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

grape soda float


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Barbecued steak and shrimp. Mmm!


----------



## chillpup (Sep 5, 2014)

A nut burger! Nom nom nom...


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Farideh said:


> Butter (room temperature of course) mixed with strawberry jam spreaded on a slice of baguette.


I thought I was the only one know mixed butter and jam together! :high5

That also reminds me of a terrible jam incident


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

BreakMyFall said:


> I thought I was the only one know mixed butter and jam together! :high5
> 
> That also reminds me of a terrible jam incident


This is actually a quick or lazy recipe for making strawberry butter when I don't have all of the ingredients to make it. So I went for the jam.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Vanilla pudding filled chocolate doughnut. Haven't had a doughnut in a year.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Made a yummy mesclun/chicken salad for dinner. Tossed in tomatoes, beetroot, croutons, cashews with a garlic/avacado dressing


----------

